# 3D backgrounds - Thumbs up? Down? Pros and Cons?



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

I've always liked the look of 3D backgrounds when I see them in the store displays - but didn't know how popular they were, as I don't really see them lying around for sale. The vinyls that go on the back, yup but molded backgrounds, not so much.

What's the general feeling about them? Good, bad, pros and cons?

Is price-point a barrier?

Some makes/brands/types better than others?

Why do you like yours or why would you never put one in?

I know for me it was a reason I like the Fluval Ebi, but then there are those who rip them out right away so it's obviously not as much as draw for them as it is for me.

Just wanted to get the community's thoughts on it....


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Two reasons you don't see it too much,
The price and they can.float up easily if not siliconed.
Ipu did bring them in on order I believe though

As for diy, the curing and the work involved. I loved doing mine, but mywife thought I was nuts

Sent via Tapatalk; SGH-T589R


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

There is a site that sell 3D background at reasonable price. I thing Skrick has a post somewhere (backtonature or something - not sure). The problem I have with with good realistic background is that they could take up 4" - 6" of the aquarium depth.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for starting this thread. I've also been wondering about these. The Aquaterra ones sure look great.

One thing I'm wondering, is how easy they are to get in the tank with the centre brace. Anyone knows? Also, is there a store in the lower Mainland where you can see the Aquaterra ones? My understanding is that IPU has a different kind/brand in.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

here is a link to the best backgrounds i have seen and ordered he is a great guy to deal with
Products | Designs By Nature - 3D Aquarium Backgrounds


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Just in case:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...fs-aquaterra-amazon-tree-3d-background-22755/

This looks like a great deal.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I second Bobby's (Skrick) post. Those are fantastic and prices are reasonable. The main issue for some backgrounds are their depth relative to total tank depth. The deeper the background the better they are able to provide that realistic look. However they will cut into your tank considerably. There's many thinner backgrounds on that site too.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Unless your tank is 24" wide, I wouldn't consider one. Really cuts in the tank space. They do look great though. But in a 18" wide tank, you might be down to 12" wide in places at the base.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Unless your tank is 24" wide, I wouldn't consider one. Really cuts in the tank space. They do look great though. But in a 18" wide tank, you might be down to 12" wide in places at the base.


That's how I feel too and why I don't have one yet


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> That's how I feel too and why I don't have one yet


Same here.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

The other con is re-sale; we see how difficult it can be to sell a tank, add a background that might be a very personal aesthetic choice and it'd either make it easier or that much harder.

Personally I like them, it adds texture and a depth to the tank that really appeals to me; the shadows, the nooks and crannies... it would be one of the main reasons to get a wide tank though, just for the amount of space it takes up.


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

My bf made some and they look amazing! (grizadams_7mm) I will post a pic. They take.time to make but well worth it! I will post some pics in a bit...


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

They really aren't that hard to make. The most time consuming part would be letting everything cure before you can add it into your tank. I'll have to make another and post the step by step picts.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Here's what I did to make mine http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank...an-3rd-more-plants-new-pics-16126/#post139871

Sent via Tapatalk; SGH-T589R


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

neven said:


> Here's what I did to make mine http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank...an-3rd-more-plants-new-pics-16126/#post139871
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk; SGH-T589R


Yeah I saw yours - it was very inspiring


----------



## Unhallowed (Sep 12, 2011)

If you decide to be lazy and just buy a premade marina foam background... Don't.
I just cut one up to fit in half of my tank behind some driftwood...
Just looks fake and cheesy.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

This is the one I'm in love with for my 180g oscar/catfish tank. Sadly I am NOT in love with the price, which is why I haven't bought it. I keep thinking about trying to make a styrofoam background, but don't really have a lot of time right now.

Amazonas I


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

I was looking at that Amazonas too... that looks pretty sweet. Sigh. Ka-ching!


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

My Girlfriend bought a Styrofoam Charcoal coloured one that looks like a rock face for her 20gal. It came exact size for a 25/29gal, so trimmed it down - easily. 

The good - It's nice and thin - about an inch and a bit at the thickest.
- cheap at King Ed's bowing week sale - around $15.
-easy to instal - a dab of silicon on sides and bottom, slide it down and bob's your uncle.
- There's space behind for tubing, so I siliconed a length on each opposite ends behind it, with 3 inches extra on top and bottom for attaching whatever you like later on.

So far so good, but we haven't put water in it yet..... so I guess my opinion is only half-hatched... hmm... shoulda thought of that 

OK, then, I will update and complete my opinion in a couple days, as we planned to have this tank running this weekend.

to be cont....


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey cool... lookin' forward to the pix actually, post if you have any.


----------

